# Start and Stop times for Anesthesia



## meganrveach (Jan 16, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what times you would use for the start and stop times for the anesthesia based off of these notes:
07:33 pt in room
         Anesthesia Start
07:40 Positioning
07:42 Tracheal Intubation

Then the end of report reads:

09:44 Transportation
         Pt out of room
09:46 Anesthesia Stop
09:51 Post Op Note

(PACU has pt. arriving to them as 09:44 after surgery)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would bill it from 7:33 to 9:46 according to these guidelines but not 100% sure either. Hope this info helps you a little more. 


Anesthesia start & stop time
Anesthesia time begins when the anesthesiologist begins 
to prepare the patient for the induction of anesthesia in the 
operating room or in an equivalent area and requires the 
continuous presence of the anesthesiologist or CRNA when 
medically directing.
•  Anesthesia start and stop time must be reported 
in actual minutes
•  It is important to document transfer time to recovery 
room personnel
•  Time stops if â€œqualified individualâ€� is not with the patient. 
A qualified individual is one who can be medically 
directed by an anesthesiologist:
â€º AA or CRNA
â€º Residents and Intern
•  Anesthesia ends when the anesthesiologist is no longer 
in personal attendance or when the patient may be safely 
placed under postoperative supervision


----------



## dtweedy (Jan 17, 2012)

7:33 start end 9:44 

dtweedy


----------



## meganrveach (Jan 17, 2012)

dtweedy,   Can you give explanation as to why you say 09:44 as stop time? Thanks.


----------



## jonanner (Jan 23, 2012)

9:44 is stop time because the "stop" time is when the patient care is turned over to PACU.


----------



## bkeeling (Jan 23, 2012)

I would question the anesthesia provider for the end time. Remember it is when they are finished with the report and turn care over to PACU that the end time is recorded. Often it takes a few minutes once they have arrived in PACU. Many providers fail to record this time correctly, leaving revenue being lost.
Belinda


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with bkeeling.  I would say it was probably the 07:33 to 09:46. Just thought another opinion would be helpful. Also I don't see why else it would say "Anesthesia Stop" time.

~Melissa , CPC


----------



## JudyW (Jan 24, 2012)

Melissa1987 said:


> I agree with bkeeling.  I would say it was probably the 07:33 to 09:46. Just thought another opinion would be helpful. Also I don't see why else it would say "Anesthesia Stop" time.
> 
> ~Melissa , CPC


I also agree with Bkeeling.   I would bill directly from the anesthesia record.


----------



## meganrveach (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all, the information has been a big help!


----------

